# sand as substrate?



## fishman (Apr 7, 2005)

In my 125 gallon tank, i have a 2" layer of sand, it is planted with discus. in your experience is sand a bad idea? does it require any special care? thank you in advance.





-tyler


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

fishman said:


> it is planted with discus.


 Dude...what did they do wrong? J/K.

As for sand...it's good as an inert substrate. Won't provide anything for your plants other than an easy medium to root in.

Some people say that it will compact and cause anaerobic pockets that will cause H2S build up. I can't say they are wrong, but if you occasionally stir it I don't know that you'll have any problems. I hadn't had any problems in the first bit of my sand tank (close to 1.5 yrs), and hopefully the MTS I added a couple months ago will keep it from ever having a problem.

Oh yeah...I have sand over flourite, and I'd do it differently given the choice (Maybe just sand, maybe just eco-complete or onyx).


----------



## Darrell Ward (Feb 26, 2005)

I think sand is a good choice with plants and discus. I have found discus to be "messy" fish. The waste sits on top of the sand, making removal much easier than trying to get it out of other substrates. Fert. tabs work well in the sand for root feeders such as swords. Besides, it looks good.


----------



## fishman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah, i'm using plant spikes right now, they are working great! i'l post a pic of it when i find my digi cam lol


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Just make sure you don't move the plants around a lot when using those fert spikes. You don't want a bunch of them getting into the water column all at once or you'll have all sorts of algae.


----------

